# Great deals from 2 forum members on YourBestDeals.com



## SClemente (Oct 7, 2008)

Check out these great deals offered by kelly1: http://www.yourbestdeals.com/ and rob883: http://www.yourbestdeals.com/Deal.aspx?DealID=750

Too good to pass up!


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Got some good deals Jim. $40.oo for a housecleaning.Good deal...


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

bump!


----------



## SClemente (Oct 7, 2008)

It's so easy to save 50% or more. Just click on the link above, buy the coupon for 1/2 price, then present it to the merchant to receive your product or service.


----------

